# Respirators?



## apicius9 (Apr 16, 2013)

Not as often as I should, but I do wear a mask in the shop whenever it gets really dusty. I wanted something better than the cheap paper thingies because with my beard they never fit right and don't do much, so I got this one here from M3

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004Z4EB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I am wondering whether I should go a step further, because I have been struggling with a bronchitis for weeks now and that generally seems to be one of my weak spots. There are also a few woods I react to even with the M3 mask (especially ebony). So, does anybody have thoughts on this? Any ideas, experiences or recommendations for affordable respirators?

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 16, 2013)

Stefan,

All I can say is use one. The paper masks are a waste of time for serious wood workers. Beards do make it tough to create an air tight seal. Do the test where you use your hands to cover the vents and see if any air comes in when you inhale.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 16, 2013)

as a respiratory nurse, I would recommend everyone who is around noxious stuff on a frequent basis (or even random if you prefer) to use a high quality mask. Granted they can be a nuisance, but I see a lot of people who come in here without using masks. Don't chince out on em lol. Also, the more expensive ones are more comfortable


----------



## Igasho (Apr 16, 2013)

i work in a service department where no one wears masks even around brake lining dust....i HIGHLY recommend using a mask as well, these guys cough up black hard chunks from time to time....


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 16, 2013)

Stefan. I wear the same mask, but a higher rated filter. I use one rated for nuisance vapors, it takes care of paint fumes, ca fumes, and I think as far as wood goes, natural oils that get vaporized from the grinding/sanding. These are the filters. http://www.supplylinedirect.com/air...dge/filter-60923-organic-vapor/acid-gas/p100/

I think the next step is a full face shield along the lines of this one... http://news.thomasnet.com/fullstory/Face-Shield-includes-air-purifying-respirator-17259 I've been thinking of stepping it up as well.
http://www.coleparmer.ca/Product/3M_7000_Series_Silicone_Respirator_Large/RK-86459-04


----------



## Lefty (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, I've been using n95 particulate masks, but I might have to get something better as well. They're only a pain until you get used to having one on. After that, you don't even notice them, minus the sweat.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 16, 2013)

The thing that bugs me is my glasses fog, but I still wear one.


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 16, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> The thing that bugs me is my glasses fog, but I still wear one.



Try these.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00068Y2BE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Paradox (Apr 16, 2013)

I recently got this P100 rated one here at Amazon. So far it seems to work quite well. New filters are resonable $ too and easy to switch out.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 16, 2013)

i wear one. i am a tunnel engineer.

there are a few things you need to know; in industry we have to get fit tested. they check our fitness to see if we can put the added strain on our pulmonary systems due to the restriction of air intake. some of my co-workers dont pass. 
next the mask will need to fit. if you have a beard, hate to break it to you..you might be wasting your time and money. we are required to be clean shaven. no exceptions. do this. put the mask on and cover the filters with the palms of your hands and breath in. the mask should suction onto your face, hard. conversely, if you hold your palm on the out-vent valve and breath out, the mask should want to float off your face. 

we study the affects of silicon and other nasty bits on our lungs. my co-workers had no issues with shaving. we also have a scent stick that smells like bananas..we test if we have leaks.

there are also a myriad of hygiene practices. the main one is storing the filter and mask separately. or duct taping the filters to prevent contaminates from getting to the inside of the mask.

hope this helps..all the men in my family went out with cancer to the lungs or sinuses..i dont mess around with the stuff.


----------



## mainaman (Apr 16, 2013)

I use similar to that with P100 filters, it works great.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 16, 2013)

I got a MSA respirator after using 3M for years. I don't like how straps on 3M wear out and lose elasticity. Haven't worn the MSA yet, but will report once get a good feel of it.

M


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great tips and lots to follow up on - Thanks everyone! Being in a tropical climate right now, I don't wear it as consistently as I should, sometimes it's just to hot and it steams up too much. But my lungs are definitely worth protecting.

Stefan


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a 3M and a North.The north fits my big head much better then the 3M. Blackhawk safety on ebay has great prices.I do use a combo filter,vapor and p100.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 17, 2013)

Many years ago I did a ton of research on masks and filters and found that most of everything readily available in stores and catalogues do not meet the demand of what most of us here would need. You need to know what you're looking to filter (chemical/vapor and/or particulate?) & then the size (in microns) of the particulates. I found back then that we needed special ordered filters and to build a stack of triple filters to get the correct filtration required. So we had good enough masks but the filters were WAY off base, we were breathing the crap in even with the mask on.

I don't currently use a mask, and yes I should, but I have a helluva good dust extraction system set up so as long as I'm not lazy and flip the switch I'm guessing about 90% of airborne junk is getting pulled away from me. If I added a mask I'd be good to go but I hate those damn things.


----------

